# SM Meetup vs. Nationals



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just trying to get an idea about whether or not a National SM Meetup might be an option.

Would you rather have a National SM Meetup, meetup at AMA Nationals Show or both?

Would you attend either? Would you bring your fluffs?

Which month of the year would be best?

Please let me know your thoughts on trying to put together an SM National Meetup once a year.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What are we in NY, NJ, CT area. Chopped liver? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: If it's northern VA near DC, I'd go for that since I could get there by cheap mega bus or Bolt or train. If not than I'd got for Chicago.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I voted for Chicago hoping that since it is in the central region it would be accessible for people on both coasts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> What are we in NY, NJ, CT area. Chopped liver? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: If it's northern VA near DC, I'd go for that since I could get there by cheap mega bus or Bolt or train. If not than I'd got for Chicago.


Yes -- I'm thinking of the DC area. Also thinking of somewhere that we can get less expensive hotels.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm voting Chicago area in June. It would be cool if it would also coincide with NMR's big fundraising event. Ah, but that's really close to Nationals. 

Or Dallas in at the end of April for the start of spring. 

Or Albuquerque in October to coincide with the hot air balloon festival. It really would be nice if it were more in the central part of the US. 

Okay, as you can tell, I am a definite maybe....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I like all the options because they are all hubs that are easy flights. I love the DC area...it is an easy flight option and an inexpensive option from almost anywhere. A couple of years ago I booked a flight and a Hilton hotel that was excellent and very affordable. I would be so happy to do an SM meeting....in our nations capital. I was amazed at the luxury of the hotels in the area for so little $$$. I think that it would be a perfect meeting place. Flights to DC are widely available from almost anywhere. 
YES.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Just trying to get an idea about whether or not a National SM Meetup might be an option.
> 
> Would you rather have a National SM Meetup, meetup at AMA Nationals Show or both?
> 
> ...


I have had a feeling that some SM members feel as though I have been intentionally avoiding everyone ... and, I don't blame them. So much has been going on here ... and I don't expect anyone to understand. When I said I felt sad for not being able to attend the National's ... I meant it.

Anyway, I voted for Virginia. Sylvia is right about this area ... we are only about thirty miles from DC. And, there are so many great hotels here in the Ashburn area ... really close by to our home. 

Right now I really can't travel far at all. I won't go through all the details again. So, of course, that is why I vote for Virginia. The middle of April or May is lovely here ... actually in this area it is beautiful. The weather is usually better with handling my MS, too. (very hot and humid conditions are the worst)

As for Snowball ... I don't think he would do well with a lot of celebrations going on ... so, I would probably not bring him. That almost makes me cry to think about that ... so, maybe Felix could be with us and then he could take Snowball back home if the convention is nearby here. I would love for all of you to see Snowball in person. 

My dream is truly to meet all of you.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am up for anything and anywhere!!! I like the Chicago area since I live near St. Louis, Missouri. I can be there in a couple of hours!!! 

How about getting together in St. Louis, MO?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a suggestion, how about Branson, Mo as a more centralized location? It seems like it would be more suited for our needs, more family related than a big city like Chicago. Just my two cents.

Time of year - April/May
I would do both National SM Meetup & AMA Nationals Show
And I am bringing Paris along


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Where ever & when ever, IF I can, I will come. So much about life to enjoy!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Lynn what a great idea!!
I just cannot get away even once a year but I love it when everyone gets together and we get to see pictures. I am sad that the AMA nationals are going to be in Kentucky next year once again I doubt that I will be able to make it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> What are we in NY, NJ, CT area. Chopped liver? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: If it's northern VA near DC, I'd go for that since I could get there by cheap mega bus or Bolt or train. If not than I'd got for Chicago.




I'd prefer Chicago, of course, but wherever it is, we need to remember that throwing a fluff party is NOT a small or inexpensive undertaking. For the ideal situation, you want a venue that has an outdoor option, well secured with fencing, and an indoor or sheltered option in case of rain. While Pat and others have been gracious enough to offer up their homes for these events, I know it was a lot of work for them. 

For example, for the NMR rescue picnic (only a short drive from Chicago, by the way), we rent a huge tent and also lots of fencing. A "man trap" type entrance with two gates completes the set up so that all of the fluffs are safe and none decide to take unauthorized visits elsewhere. It takes some big burly type guys most of Friday to set everything up and then Sunday to take it down.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think this is a wonderful idea. If it's before next June, I wouldn't be able to attend, but I really hope I can. I've wanted to meet everyone since I joined this forum. You all seem to have such fun at the various meet ups 
I know Milo would love it, but he hates staying anywhere different and gets really anxious if he's left alone in a room so I'm not sure I could bring him


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I want you to all come to Virginia! Since I live here now ! But DC is not a place to find a cheap hotel (it can be done, but will take some work- so many conferences are held each week here), I am moving 1.5 hours south of DC at the end of the week to the same area as Bridget !! There are however so many wonderful sites to see in DC!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

casa verde maltese said:


> Well I want you to all come to Virginia! Since I live here now ! But DC is not a place to find a cheap hotel (it can be done, but will take some work- so many conferences are held each week here), I am moving 1.5 hours south of DC at the end of the week to the same area as Bridget !! There are however so many wonderful sites to see in DC!


 I thought you were moving to Omaha!:blink::blink: I can't keep up with you! :blush:


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

Someone mentioned Branson, Mo. and I agree it would be place to really consider. It is so family friendly, low crime, so much to do and see and you can find really low rates and so many animal friendly hotels. St.Louis would also be good! Can you tell I am from Mo, Ha ha ha., Also since I am so close to Branson I would happily give a helping hand. Would also like to see something like this also happen in the spring or fall as it would be easier on the fluffs to travel and so many of us that health problems that make it too hard to be out in the heat. But if I had to choice from the list it would be Chicago. I would so love to meet all of you and your fluffs. I am so grateful for the wealth of info I am learned reading through so many of the helpful posts as this is my first Maltese as my last love was a Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope Tammy I stole her instead lol! We do live in VA - just outside of Richmond (so about 1.5 hrs from DC). If SM decides to go that route, I'd love to have house guests if anyone is interested  . Richmond is not far from the beach or from Colonial Williamsburg, for those of you who've wanted to visit that area.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If we make it an annual event, we only need to decide which place we want for the_ first _SM convention. 

Since there won't be any vendors, those of us who make "things" could sell them and donate the proceeds to rescues. That way we could enjoy some shopping time.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Nope Tammy I stole her instead lol! We do live in VA - just outside of Richmond (so about 1.5 hrs from DC). If SM decides to go that route, I'd love to have house guests if anyone is interested  . Richmond is not far from the beach or from Colonial Williamsburg, for those of you who've wanted to visit that area.


I visited Colonial Williamsburg years and years and years ago...still have the cookbook...but I've wanted to go back again...that would be wonderful.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I vote for Dallas/Fort Worth. Its an easy flight from almost anywhere and there is lots to do in the area. Also, its sort of in the middle of the US. I would be interested in going and I would definitely bring Bella if I did.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Marguerite said:


> Someone mentioned Branson, Mo. and I agree it would be place to really consider. It is so family friendly, low crime, so much to do and see and you can find really low rates and so many animal friendly hotels. St.Louis would also be good! Can you tell I am from Mo, Ha ha ha., Also since I am so close to Branson I would happily give a helping hand. Would also like to see something like this also happen in the spring or fall as it would be easier on the fluffs to travel and so many of us that health problems that make it too hard to be out in the heat. But if I had to choice from the list it would be Chicago. I would so love to meet all of you and your fluffs. I am so grateful for the wealth of info I am learned reading through so many of the helpful posts as this is my first Maltese as my last love was a Great Pyrenees.


I'm from Branson & still have family there so I go once a year or so, and it's a lot of fun, so many things to see & do. However, getting there might be a problem. I usually have to change planes twice, once in Atlanta and once in Memphis flying into Springfield. Then you have to rent a car and drive 40 miles from Springfield to Branson itself. As much fun as it would be, getting there might not be so much fun...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is an idea....if we choose Virginia.

Airport hotels tend to have lower rates than city hotels. They have a free and frequent shuttle to the airport. You can also get a bus from the airport to visit DC.

We could rent one hospitality room to meet in, and maybe do a lunch or dinner.

The regular rate at this hotel is $143 per night...but they don't tack on a "resort fee", parking is free, dogs are allowed with a fee of $55 per stay. And it is a NICE hotel with make-up mirrors and ironed sheets. The regular rate at the International Palms is $130/143. I spent over $100 on cab fare to and from the airport.

Just something to think about.........

Dulles Airport Hotels - Hilton Washington Dulles Airport - Herndon, VA


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Let's go to Las Vegas!!!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Let's go to Las Vegas!!!


You know, if I had to pick a big city, besides my own, I think Vegas would be it! Just about everyone can get cheap flights to Vegas. Lots to do and see...hmm sounds better and better.:aktion033::aktion033:

So I vote Vegas or Branson. :thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Let's go to Las Vegas!!!


Love it!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Let's go to Las Vegas!!!


100% agree!!!!!!!!!!! 


added bonus---- the BLING people are from Las Vegas!!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Let's go to Las Vegas!!!


Good idea Pam!!! Although I think I wouldn't be able to take as good care of my fluffs in Vegas after 6pm :HistericalSmiley:...:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The best part of the Vegas idea is "what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Vegas is PERFECT!! Easy to fly in and out. Tons of hotels, many very reasonably priced. And....what happpens in Vegas...stays in Vegas!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Another vote for Vegas!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Vegas is pretty cheap! And always flight deals!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I love Vegas!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How accepting of our dogs would Vegas be? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

angel's mom said:


> How accepting of our dogs would Vegas be?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Vegas can be dog-friendly even in the casinos  There are quite a few members who have made trips with their pups.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I voted Dallas, but Vegas does sound like fun!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Vegas can be dog-friendly even in the casinos  There are quite a few members who have made trips with their pups.


That's nice! I've never been to Vegas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like we need two meet ups. One on each coast  !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I can drive to Vegas ! 2 pets per room are accepted in the Paris Hotel. I am sure other hotels accept pets too.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Vegas dates??? How about March 21-23.After holidays before graduations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Does this mean we are not invited to the nationals anymore?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Does this mean we are not invited to the nationals anymore?


Honestly, that is a horrible thought. I can't imagine Nationals without our SM friends. And it is the BEST place for us to get together. I would hate for an event in Vegas or anywhere else to replace that.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Honestly, that is a horrible thought. I can't imagine Nationals without our SM friends. And it is the BEST place for us to get together. I would hate for an event in Vegas or anywhere else to replace that.


Carina, you know what that means. They just need to do Nationals 2015 in Vegas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Honestly, that is a horrible thought. I can't imagine Nationals without our SM friends. And it is the BEST place for us to get together. I would hate for an event in Vegas or anywhere else to replace that.


And Carina, I am soooooo looking forward to seeing you and your babies again next June!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If it were in LA I'd try to come.

I can't fly.

But even if it was in LA it would be a toss up depending on how I'm feeling.

It would be lovely to meet some of you tho  I know Gracie would really enjoy it... she doesn't have any little friends...


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I will go anywhere with my baby!! I just want to meet all of you!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Honestly, that is a horrible thought. I can't imagine Nationals without our SM friends. And it is the BEST place for us to get together. I would hate for an event in Vegas or anywhere else to replace that.


:goodpost:


I just made it to the Nationals for the first time this year and it was only for 1 day. I really enjoyed being there and loved meeting the SM members. I was already looking forward to the next one in Ky. I have a couple of friends who have Maltese that want to come and a couple of SM members I've talked with about meeting there. I have a friend that shows and enjoyed spending time with her. The Nationals are only going to be 3 hours from me in Louisville and I plan on going for several days. I'd love to go to an SM meet up but I plan on going to the Nationals and if they are close as far as time goes I wouldn't be able to do both. I hope there will still be SM members going because I didn't get to meet everyone and I'm looking forward to meeting more at the next one. Several years ago I showed Afghans and went to several speciality shows and really didn't see any difference in the Nationals and the shows from years ago except the dogs at the Nationals were little and white :heart: AMA needs the support,(think of the money it raises for rescue!) I think most of the exhibitors like the support and I loved the vendors lol

Pat, I expect to see you there with Elaine and her little brown Maltese :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I didn't think in any way this would replace Nationals. Love the shows there...seeing the stunning Maltese and watching obedience and rally. Thought this was a totally different event so that people who can't travel that far can get a chance to get together. At least that was my read.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I didn't think in any way this would replace Nationals. Love the shows there...seeing the stunning Maltese and watching obedience and rally. Thought this was a totally different event so that people who can't travel that far can get a chance to get together. At least that was my read.


I didn't make it to nationals this year and not sure I can make it next year either, but I loved it last year. Seeing so many gorgeous malts in one place was amazing! I also thought that this meet-up was in addition to, not in place of, the nationals.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I didn't think in any way this would replace Nationals. Love the shows there...seeing the stunning Maltese and watching obedience and rally. Thought this was a totally different event so that people who can't travel that far can get a chance to get together. At least that was my read.



Susan, I may be mistaken but the heading is "SM Meetup vs. Nationals" so I thought it was a way to get together in place of the Nationals but Lynn also ask if we would rather have a National SM Meetup, meetup at AMA Nationals Show or both? I think its a great idea to have a National meet up but I know with myself I wouldn't be able to do both. So I'm hoping that if there is both that people wii still go to the Nationals and that the there will be enough time in between so that won't be an issue. I didn't get to see the actual shows and I'm looking forward to being at the next one and getting to see those beautiful dogs in the ring. I've loved seeing everyones pictures :heart:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

No way I'd rather do a meetup than Nationals. Both maybe, but not one over the other. Nationals would always be my first choice.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

SM meet up's are great. There a few regional ones, Pat's Puppy Party, Hilton Head etc. They will never however, replace Nationals. And I don't think that is the intention here.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

can someone fill me in on the past meet ups - Pat's Puppy Party, Hilton Head etc.?

thanks!

I would do my best to attend all Maltese events, I still am planning for next yrs nationals and keeping my fingers crossed for Las Vegas (hopefully in March)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

damara23 said:


> can someone fill me in on the past meet ups - Pat's Puppy Party, Hilton Head etc.?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> I would do my best to attend all Maltese events, I still am planning for next yrs nationals and keeping my fingers crossed for Las Vegas (hopefully in March)


I've had get togethers at my house every June for the past four years (I'm Pat). Last year I think we had 40 dogs there! I live in a resort area so there are houses to rent on Long Beach Island. I can't do it this year because superstorm Sandy ruined my back yard!! :angry::angry:

For the past two years a group of SM members have met in Hilton Head in September - but again this meet up is cancelled for this year...

We always have fun!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just voted for Virginia....just so Marie could come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Does this mean we are not invited to the nationals anymore?


No Pat, I was thinking of beginning a "National SM meetup". I was hoping that we could do this in a City that is easy to flight into and out of and had cheaper hotels. There are many lovely places to visit in the U.S. but not all are easy to get to. Branson, MO is a wonderful place, but it is not a hub for airlines and flights appear to be expensive and most are not direct which is hard for bringing fluffs.

I was hoping that we might be able to agree on someplace central so that our members from all over the country might be able to attend.

I was willing to try to put something together for an SM National Meetup. It would be a lot of work, but I would be willing to work on it.

Appears, however, that many of our members are again taking this in a negative way, so I apologize for even starting the tread.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I just voted for Virginia....just so Marie could come. :thumbsup:


Awww ... Pat. :smootch::heart:

Hey, if a few of us who really want to, or can meet in or near Ashburn (again, we do have a lot of hotels here that are lovely and have reasonable rates) ... that is fine with me. 

Kerry called me and she, of course, would plan to be here. 

If it's just several of us, I wouldn't mind renting a limo to go into D.C. with some of you. I can't tour ... but, I love the limo ride and could have a glass of wine with you in the limo! And, you could tour a little. Just a thought.

If I could go to the National's. ... I would be there. One has to be in my shoes to understand why it's not possible right now. Bless Kerry's heart, she understands. That's why she is one of my best friends.

So, Pat, if you can make it here next May or June ... I would love to meet you.

And, if Sue is free, I am sure she would come. Kerry, you, Sue, Lynn, and Sylvia I think were hoping to meet me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*I'M *the one who started trouble with my suggestion. I loved Nationals. I loved seeing so many incredibly beautiful dogs. I loved it so much that I started looking at flights to Louisville. Unfortunately, I won't be going to Louisville. Not only is it a very expensive flight, but very long. My travel time would be more than 12 hours...add travel to airports, early arrival, and probable delays, and I think it would be too hard on me at this stage in my life. It would also be a long long time for a fluff to be in a travel bag.

That is why I suggested a SM convention. Even though Virginia is further than Kentucky it would take much less time and cost less too. As is true of any of the other "hub" cities than Lynn suggested.

Many of you will be able to drive to next year's nationals, others might be able to get a non-stop flight. Anyone who can should definitely attend Nationals.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Awww ... Pat. :smootch::heart:
> 
> Hey, if a few of us who really want to, or can meet in or near Ashburn (again, we do have a lot of hotels here that are lovely and have reasonable rates) ... that is fine with me.
> 
> ...


I was too late to edit this ... Grrrrr. But, I still want to meet Nida, too. I think Nida is moving back this way ... so, I assume she will be close by. Although I do hope to get together with Nida before next year! And, Carina and her Mom ... I hope to meet them, too.

I'd love to meet everyone ... but, I know that's not possible for everyone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> No Pat, I was thinking of beginning a "National SM meetup". I was hoping that we could do this in a City that is easy to flight into and out of and had cheaper hotels. There are many lovely places to visit in the U.S. but not all are easy to get to. Branson, MO is a wonderful place, but it is not a hub for airlines and flights appear to be expensive and most are not direct which is hard for bringing fluffs.
> 
> I was hoping that we might be able to agree on someplace central so that our members from all over the country might be able to attend.
> 
> ...


No Lynn, I'm not taking it negatively...and I am open to having an SM meet up somewhere. But I'm still going to the Nationals in Kentucky.  My friend Jill thinks I need to go somewhere with her (without dogs). Not sure I can do three trips on one year...but I'll do what I can. :thumbsup:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Awww ... Pat. :smootch::heart:
> 
> Hey, if a few of us who really want to, or can meet in or near Ashburn (again, we do have a lot of hotels here that are lovely and have reasonable rates) ... that is fine with me.
> 
> ...


Marie, I think that's a good idea. We should try to put this trip together, if it's supposed to be....then it'll happen and if not....well, we'll keep trying for another time.. :aktion033:


----------



## sharday (Dec 29, 2012)

I say chicago because i live in chicago


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylie said:


> *I'M *the one who started trouble with my suggestion. I loved Nationals. I loved seeing so many incredibly beautiful dogs. I loved it so much that I started looking at flights to Louisville. Unfortunately, I won't be going to Louisville. Not only is it a very expensive flight, but very long. My travel time would be more than 12 hours...add travel to airports, early arrival, and probable delays, and I think it would be too hard on me at this stage in my life. It would also be a long long time for a fluff to be in a travel bag.
> 
> That is why I suggested a SM convention. Even though Virginia is further than Kentucky it would take much less time and cost less too. As is true of any of the other "hub" cities than Lynn suggested.
> 
> Many of you will be able to drive to next year's nationals, others might be able to get a non-stop flight. Anyone who can should definitely attend Nationals.


Hey, Sylvia, I just found a flight from San Fran to Louisville in 6 hr. 21 mins. Don't rule out next year already or I might have to fly out to CA and drag you to the airport!! :w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

dntdelay said:


> I will go anywhere with my baby!! I just want to meet all of you!! :wub:


 Aww!:wub: That was cute. 


Gosh I miss my carefree days of being able to do what I wanted LOL! Obviously w/having a baby at home I'm a bit restricted in the events I can attend. Once Pat's annual party resumes I'll be there and also next year for the Westminster SM hot mama's dinner. I miss everyone!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I would love to meet SM members who I haven't met and those that I have met, again. Wherever and when it happens, I will try my best to be there!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> No way I'd rather do a meetup than Nationals. Both maybe, but not one over the other. Nationals would always be my first choice.


:goodpost: Mine too! :thumbsup:



Sylie said:


> *I'M *the one who started trouble with my suggestion. I loved Nationals. I loved seeing so many incredibly beautiful dogs. I loved it so much that I started looking at flights to Louisville. Unfortunately, I won't be going to Louisville. Not only is it a very expensive flight, but very long. My travel time would be more than 12 hours...add travel to airports, early arrival, and probable delays, and I think it would be too hard on me at this stage in my life. It would also be a long long time for a fluff to be in a travel bag.
> 
> That is why I suggested a SM convention. Even though Virginia is further than Kentucky it would take much less time and cost less too. As is true of any of the other "hub" cities than Lynn suggested.
> 
> Many of you will be able to drive to next year's nationals, others might be able to get a non-stop flight. Anyone who can should definitely attend Nationals.


Sylvia, you can fly to my house, stay for a few days and we can drive down together with the fluffs. Sound relaxing and fun? Much better than being stuck on a plane. Nationals won't be the same without you so I won't take ANY EXCUSES! :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

We should plan for an SM meetup one day in Puerto Rico, if anyone is interested...Lots of delicious food, beautiful beaches and me as your tour guide! :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bibu said:


> We should plan for an SM meetup one day in Puerto Rico, if anyone is interested...Lots of delicious food, beautiful beaches and me as your tour guide! :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:


:chili: Cory, I'll go and I'll be a good girl. I promise! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> :chili: Cory, I'll go and I'll be a good girl. I promise! :HistericalSmiley:


I was also going to mention lots of good rum! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> No way I'd rather do a meetup than Nationals. Both maybe, but not one over the other. Nationals would always be my first choice.


That's exactly how i feel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> That's exactly how i feel. :thumbsup:


Me three. If I had to pick one, it would be Nationals because I really enjoyed watching the show as well as seeing SM friends. I would try to do both if we did decide to do a meet up event. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

For me it would depend on where the events are held. I will not take a plane. So my preference will go to the event I can drive to.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Carina, you know what that means. They just need to do Nationals 2015 in Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They had one in Vegas I think in 2000. That was the year before my first nationals (I went to my first one in 2001) and it looked like so much fun. The group of folks from the forum I belonged to at the time posted tons of pics and made me jealous.  



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I was too late to edit this ... Grrrrr. But, I still want to meet Nida, too. I think Nida is moving back this way ... so, I assume she will be close by. Although I do hope to get together with Nida before next year! And, Carina and her Mom ... I hope to meet them, too.
> 
> I'd love to meet everyone ... but, I know that's not possible for everyone.


Marie, We just need to make this happen. One of these days, maybe when Nida moves back we can try to set something up. 



MalteseJane said:


> For me it would depend on where the events are held. I will not take a plane. So my preference will go to the event I can drive to.


I was thinking about this. Since Nationals usually rotates around the country, what about having an SM meetup that also rotates regions but different regions to offer alternatives. For example, since Nationals was in FL this year in the spring, we could do an SM meetup in Vegas in the fall. When nationals is on the west coast, we could have a meetup in DC area. And when it is in the middle of the country we could look at also going middle, but opposite end of the middle, such as when it is in TX go to Chicago or something like that.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> I was thinking about this. Since Nationals usually rotates around the country, what about having an SM meetup that also rotates regions but different regions to offer alternatives. For example, since Nationals was in FL this year in the spring, we could do an SM meetup in Vegas in the fall. When nationals is on the west coast, we could have a meetup in DC area. And when it is in the middle of the country we could look at also going middle, but opposite end of the middle, such as when it is in TX go to Chicago or something like that.


That's a GREAT idea. I love it! Can we please do it? Lynn, are you still willing to organize this? :thumbsup:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I voted for Chicago, but not in the city, I think the suburbs would be better and there are tons of hotels that will be much cheaper than ones in the city. Me and Maggie and Christie only live about 45 min from ohare airport  also, St. Louis is a really fun city and less "busy" than Chicago 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I was thinking about this. Since Nationals usually rotates around the country, what about having an SM meetup that also rotates regions but different regions to offer alternatives. For example, since Nationals was in FL this year in the spring, we could do an SM meetup in Vegas in the fall. When nationals is on the west coast, we could have a meetup in DC area. And when it is in the middle of the country we could look at also going middle, but opposite end of the middle, such as when it is in TX go to Chicago or something like that.


I agree Carina! Marketing, PR and Events is where my expertise is so Lynn, just let me know and I would be willing to do the leg work with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm...I HATE Las Vegas, but it would be easy to get to, and from what I recall the hotels are inexpensive compared with other places. Plus is is always warm there.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like your idea Lynn as well as going to the Nationals and any other meetup - no matter where I go it's going to be a day of traveling, I can't get around it unfortunately (being out here in the boonies). So I'm up for meeting sm friends almost anywhere. I think preferably the mid-west to east coast due to the lower cost of traveling. But I certainly would love to see the desert and west coast.

I'll likely be limited to one event per year though, possibly two, so it would be hard to choose. 

I would not bring Jodi though, it's just too long a trip. I also have had an ear problem the last few months so I don't see any traveling in the near future until that's better.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I was thinking about this. Since Nationals usually rotates around the country, what about having an SM meetup that also rotates regions but different regions to offer alternatives. For example, since Nationals was in FL this year in the spring, we could do an SM meetup in Vegas in the fall. When nationals is on the west coast, we could have a meetup in DC area. And when it is in the middle of the country we could look at also going middle, but opposite end of the middle, such as when it is in TX go to Chicago or something like that.


Carina, this is a fabulous idea! :chili: I would love to see this happen. It's perfect to separate Nationals from the SM meetup by 5-6 months, so having one in the fall sounds perfect. By having the meetup in a different region than Nationals also gives more opportunities for those who can't travel far whether due to health, finances, or long travel times.


----------

